# Wood stove in my camper?



## trouba (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to put a wood stove in my camper but haven't really found anything that will work. Then I saw this little stove, and no laughing I'm being serious.

http://www.nuwaystove.com/products/model965.htm


The camper rarely moves and I camp in it on the weekend year round.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool idea!

The only thing that would make me hesitate is seeing a couple mobile homes and a few Campers go WHOOOF!! over the years.

That and the 20Ga construction on the stove is awfull darn light.

See if ya can't find a G.I. Surplus multi fuel stove. They are much better constructed, and won't burn out in this lifetime, even burning coal.
Not much bigger either.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## trouba (Oct 29, 2009)

I kinda looked for a military one but never really found one and size is a real issue.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 29, 2009)

It's cheap enough, Hard to believe it's only 90 bucks. might just work. As dingeryote said put it in where nothing can get hot and catch on fire.


----------



## trouba (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a spot picked out right under a roof vent, I figure I can pop the lid off temporarily and make a block off plate for it and then I can seal it back up in the spring.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.marinestove.com/


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2009)

Sheep wagons have wood burners. Now also use propane.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2009)

Colemans had them but I noticed they are sold out.

http://www.colemans.com/campingtent.htm

Another outfit likely to have them is Sportsmans guide.

The M1941 is the tent stove, the next size up is the ones we used in the friggin quonset huts At camp Fuji. Not much bigger, but enough so I wouldn't want one in a small camper...with Coal it was just tooooo hot.

I'll see if I can't find one.
http://itemlistings.ebay.com/sdcsrp?fl=140346930103&product={query}&sconstraints=IncludeSelector%3DDetails%2CSellerInfo%26ItemType%3DAllFixedPriceItemTypes%26ItemSort%3DBestMatch&xm&siteid=0&rvr_id=&query=%7Bquery%7D&fitem=140346930103&mt_id=577&kw=%7Bquery%7D

Wow!! If that linkasaurus dosn't work, just google up M1950 Tent stove..lotsa links.



Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Outside Air Inlet*

I'd recommend you provide an outside air inlet if you are using the wood burner in a camper or mobile home. Campers and mobile homes are usually built tight and might use more oxygen than can be pulled in through leaks.

A vent made with 3" or 4" PVC pipe can be capped when not in use and will provide enough oxygen for burning.

Nosmo


----------



## slofr8 (Oct 30, 2009)

trouba said:no laughing I'm being serious.

I'm not laughing.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...?attachmentid=113429&stc=1&d=1256906170905901


----------



## trouba (Oct 30, 2009)

slofr8 that's a cool stove. I like camping in the winter (no bugs) but I hate listening to the furnace run all the time, if its cold out I can run through 30lb of propane in a weekend easy. That works out to roughly 25 bucks a weekend.


----------



## STANG302 (Oct 30, 2009)

If it hasn't been mentioned already. Try a ventless propane heater. They work great. We use them in are ice fishing houses with no problems.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200332739_200332739


----------



## johncinco (Oct 30, 2009)

I've camped in a camper with a wood stove. We had to open a window, so hot in there. Worked great. Have to make sure its out before you drive anywhere!


----------



## slofr8 (Oct 30, 2009)

trouba said:


> slofr8 that's a cool stove. I like camping in the winter (no bugs) but I hate listening to the furnace run all the time, if its cold out I can run through 30lb of propane in a weekend easy. That works out to roughly 25 bucks a weekend.



Nice thing about wood on a camping trip is your never out of fuel. Not around here anyways. I'll cut a few small soft wood trees that are dead, dry, and standing. Usually easy to find. 
I have a down -40 sleeping bag so I let the fire die at night. Kids don't over night yet. 
Have fun!
Dan.


----------



## duane9835 (Oct 31, 2009)

I also saw those www.marinestoves.com they look really nice prob real expensive though.


----------



## LEES WOODC (Oct 31, 2009)

If your not planning on moving the camper why not add on an 8'x8' insulated entryway for the stove and muddy boots etc. Safer and some storage area.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Oct 31, 2009)

:agree2:

Good thinking!


----------



## coog (Nov 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AE-Minneapolis-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e58edd3c3


----------



## duane9835 (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.belltent.biz/

There is some small stoves here also but not sure how much?


----------

